# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Begriffserklärungen/Fahrwerkeinstellungen

## q_FTS_p

Ich habe mir schon länger gedacht, dass hier im Board ein Thread fehlt, in dem alle gängigen Begriffe im Mountainbikesport erlärt werden, wie z.B.* Redound*,* High-Speed Druckstufe*, *Positiv- und Negativkammer*,...

Die *Wirkung*, der einzelnen Versteller von Federelementen auf das Fahrverhalten wäre auch interessant.

Aber auch eine rein *technisch Erkärung*, also was sich in der Gabel, im Dämpfer verändert, wenn man beispielsweise die Low-Speed Druckstufe verstellt, wäre wünschenswert.


Der *Sinn* dahinter: Wenn man *Probleme mit dem Fahrwerk* hat, kann man hier nachschauen und sich informieren, was man Verstellen kann, damit es besser wird.

Ich hoffe auf gute, informative Antworten.

----------


## cryion

www.pinkbike.com/news/technic...sics-2010.html

----------


## q_FTS_p

Schon mal ein guter Anfang!

----------


## Ingo Beutner

Im Prinzip kein Problem, auch wenn es sicher ein recht üppiger Thread werden wird.  :Wink: 
Wobei, wenn man sich aufs Wesentliche beschränkt, sollte es sogar übersichtlich bleiben.

Dann fange ich mal mit Grundsätzlichem an. Ich versuche, es bewusst einfach zu formulieren! Natürlich kann man mehr ins Detail gehen und es gibt noch Wahrheiten dazwischen, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach für 90% aller Leser nicht unbedingt wichtig.

Also los geht's:

*1. Federung/Feder
*Die Federung oder Feder ist ein Medium, was bei Druck nachgibt. Das kann eine Stahl-/Titanfeder oder eine geschlossene Luftkammer sein. Früher (oder bei Dämpfern als Anschlagpuffer) kommen auch noch Elastomere (Kunststoff-Elemente) zur Verwendung.

*1.1. Federhärte
*Die Federhärte ist dann eine Größe, die die Stärke der Feder angibt. Je größer die Federhärte - meist in LBS/Inch ("Pfunde pro Zoll") bei Stahl-/Titanfedern und in PSI ("Pfunde pro Quadratzoll) bei Luftfedern angegeben -, desto mehr Kraft/Gewicht ist nötig, um die Feder zusammen zu drücken.

Im Falle der Luftfeder unterscheidet man zudem noch:

*1.2. Positiv-Luftkammer
*Das ist die Luftkammer, die beim Einfedern zusammengedrückt wird. Das erzeugt dann den zunehmenden Widerstand.

Kleines Detail: Zwar ist mittlerweile die Federung von der Dämpfung in einer Gabel rohrweise getrennt, doch auch das Luftvolumen über dem Dämpfungsöl in der Dämpfungsseite der Gabel ist meistens im Prinzip eine Positiv-Luftkammer, die aber nicht unbedingt verändert werden kann und somit nicht "gezählt" wird.

*1.3. Negativ-Luftkammer
*Diese Luftkammer wird auseinandergezogen, wenn die Gabel einfedert. Bei manchen Gabeln kann man sie getrennt zur Positiv-Luftkammer einstellen, meistens stellt man sie aber automatisch mit der Positiv-Luftkammer ein, ohne es zu bemerken.
Diese Luftkammer hat nur eine einzige Funktion: Das Losbrechmoment (d. h. die Kraft, die nötig ist, damit man die Gabel überhaupt zum "Bewegen" bringt) soll verringert werden.

Einfachste Erklärung: In der Positiv-Luftkammer (siehe 1.2.) ist ein Überdruck. Gegen ihn zu drücken ist so, als würde man bei einem im Wasser befindlichen Auto die Türe öffnen wollen. Es geht nicht.
Macht man den "Druckausgleich" (lässt das Auto volllaufen), kann man die Türe öffnen. Für diesen Druckausgleich sorgt die Negativ-Luftkammer.

*1.4. SAG
*Als SAG bezeichnet man den Federweg, den man schon nutzt, wenn man nur auf dem Rad draufsitzt. Der ist natürlich je nach Belieben, sollte aber im DH etwa 25-35% betragen.
Hat man zu wenig SAG, ist die Feder zu hart, man braucht eine Weichere.
Hat man zu viel SAG, ist die Feder zu weich, man braucht eine Härtere.
Ja, so einfach ist das!  :Smile: 
*
2. Dämpfung
*Die Dämpfung ist das Wichtigste. Ohne Dämpfung keine "echte Federung"!

Grund: Drückt man eine Feder (siehe A) zusammen und lässt sie dann los, schnellt sie ungebremst zurück und knallt einem regelrecht entgegen. Das möchte man nicht!

Also muss etwas her, was die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit abbremst. Das passiert immer über Reibung. Meistens, indem Öl durch kleine Öffnungen gedrückt wird, die eine variable Größe haben. Die Abstimmung der Dämpfung erfolgt also über die Größe der Öffnungen (Plattform-Dämpfungen ausgenommen).
Je "mehr" Dämpfung man hat, desto kleiner werden die Öffnungen und desto langsamer federt das Element ein oder aus.

Man unterscheidet dabei folgende Dämpfungen:

*2.1. Druckstufe/Compression
*Damit wird die Dämpfung (siehe B) beschrieben, die aktiv ist, wenn das Federelement einfedert.  Bei einfacheren Federelementen kann man diese Dämpfung nicht oder nur eingeschränkt einstellen. Bei hochwertigeren Elementen unterscheidet man dabei noch zwischen:

*2.1.1. Low-speed Compression
*Dabei geht es um den Einfedervorgang, der langsam abläuft. Das tritt ein z. B. beim Tretvorgang ("Wippen", "Nicken") oder auch beim Durchfahren von Senken und Bodenwellen bzw. Kuppen, aber auch beim Durchfahren von Kurven und Anliegern. Dabei ist es im Grunde genommen unerheblich, ob die Gabel viel oder wenig eintaucht. Es geht lediglich um die Geschwindigkeit des Einfedern.

*2.1.2. High-speed Compression
*Hierbei sind schnelle (meist kurz- bis mittelhubige) Einfedervorgänge gemeint. Diese hat man in Steinfeldern, Wurzelpassagen ("Waschbrettpiste", "Rüttelpiste"), aber auch bei Drops und/oder verpatzten Landungen. Das Federelement wird dabei ruckartig zusammengedrückt.
Auch hier ist es im Prinzip unerheblich, ob es nur wenige cm sind (Kopfsteinpflaster) oder der volle Federweg benötigt wird (Drop ins Flat).

*2.2. Zugstufe/Rebound
*Der wesentlich wichtigere Teil der Dämpfung, da dieser Teil dafür zuständig ist, die zusammengedrückte Feder kontrolliert durch Reibung wieder ausfedern zu lassen. Zwar unterscheidet man auch hier High- und Low-speed-Rebound, aber grade Low-speed tritt beim Fahrrad eher selten auf. Hier der Grund:

*2.2.1. Low-speed-Rebound
*Beschreibt ein langames Ausfedern. Das tritt nur ein, wenn der Druck auf die Feder langsam nachlässt. Dies ist der Fall, wenn man z. B. aus einer längeren Kurve oder einem weiten Anlieger wieder herausfährt oder man über eine länger gezogene Kuppe fährt. Das Federelement federt langsam aus. Beim Biken und speziell im FR und DH tritt dieser Fall aber eher selten ein.

Daher ist viel wichtiger:

*2.2.2. High-speed-Rebound
*Bei den meisten Federelementen kennt man diese Einstellung als "Rebound" oder eben "Zugstufe". Es geht um einen Ausfedervorgang, wenn das Federelement wieder entlastet wird. Hier bestimmt lediglich die Federhärte die Geschwindigkeit in der das passiert. Daher muss man die Zugstufe auch erst *NACH* Auswählen der richtigen Federhärte einstellen!

Für den Großteil aller Fahrer ist es am Besten, wenn das Federelement so schnell wie möglich ausfedert, ohne nachzuwippen (beim Drauf-sitzen-bleiben) oder anzuschlagen (beim plötzlichen Loslassen). Man nennt diesen Fall "Aperiodischen Grenzfall" - aber das geht schon weit in die Schul-Physik.

Punkt ist: Man möchte, dass nach dem Einfedern über dem Hindernis, das Federelement möglichst schnell wieder in die "Normal-Position" (SAG) zurückfährt, um aufs nächste Hindernis vorbereitet zu sein.

Hat man zu viel Zugstufe eingestellt, ist das Federelement noch nicht ganz in die Normal-Position zurückgekehrt => es steht nicht der volle Federweg beim nächsten Hindernis zur Verfügung.
Hat man zu wenig Zugstufe eingestellt, ist das Federelement über die "Normal-Position" hinausgeschossen und es steht zu viel Federweg beim nächsten Hindernis zur Verfügung, was zur Folge hat, dass beim 2. Ausfedern das Federelement NOCH MEHR über die "Normal-Position" hinausschießt, und so weiter und so fort.

Bei Rock Shox unterscheidet man mittlerweile:

*2.2.3. Beginning-stroke-Rebound
*Hier ist die Stärke der Zugstufe gemeint, die im Federwegsbereich 0 bis 85-90% arbeitet. Diese sollte entsprechend der High-Speed-Zugstufe eingestellt sein.

*2.2.4. Ending-stroke-Rebound
*Hier stellt man die Stärke der Zugstufe ein, wenn das Federelement bis 90% oder noch mehr einfedert. Das passiert fast ausschließlich bei harten oder falschen Landungen oder Sprüngen.

Bei einer "normalen" Zugstufe ist bei vollem Einschlag immernoch die darauf folgende Ausfedergeschwindigkeit so groß, dass einen die Federelemente regelrecht herauskatapultieren ("Kick-off"). Man würde ein bißchen mehr Abbremsung wollen. Das BISSCHEN mehr kann man dann da einstellen.




So... hoffe ein bißchen Klarheit in die Begrifflichkeiten von Federung und Dämpfung gebracht zu haben, da immernoch sehr häufig diese Begriffe verwechselt werden...
Hoffe auch, es möglichst verständlich gehalten zu haben.
Falls nicht: Bitte Kritik! Danke!  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Danke für den ausführlichen und gut strukturierten Beitrag!

Verbesserungsvorschläge:

Nummerierung ist inkonsistent. Pos und neg. Luftkammer gehört unter Feder. Ist sie zwar auch, dann gehört aber der Sag eigentlich nicht dazu.

Feder
a) Feder ist ein energiespeicher. Sinn der Feder ist es die Energie eines Stoßes zu speichern und wieder abzugeben.
b) Federhärte: Hinweis, dass die Federhärte auf das Fahrergewicht abgestimmt werden muß. Erster Schritt der Fahrwerksabstimmung -> Folgt später beim Rebound
c) Die Einheiten sind eine Frechheit.  :Big Grin:  Ich weiß, dass die Deppen in der Fahrradindustrie alles in anglikanischen Maßeinheiten angeben aber ein Hinweis, dass eigentlich eine metrische Einheit auch gibt bzw der Hinweis, dass die richtige techn. Welt außerhalb des Fahrradspielzeugs in metr. Einheiten rechnet und einen Link für die Umrechnung derselben (gibt es einen FAQ Eintrag) gehört einfach da rein.

Dämpfung
a) Da fehlt der Hinweis, dass die Aufgabe der Dämpfung die kontrollierte Umwandlung der in der Feder gespeicherten Energie in Wärme ist. Also nicht ganz korrekt formuliert eine Energievernichtung durch Reibung, in unserem Falle meist Flüssigkeitsreibung durch das Dämpferöl.
b) Die Abstimmung der Dämpfung erfolgt unter Anderem durch die Größe der Durchströmöffnungen und Plattformdämpfer sind davon generell NICHT ausgenommen.
c) Beginning stroke und ending stroke: Bezieht sich weder nur auf die Zugstufe noch nur auf Rock Shox. Etliche andere Gabel- und Dämpferhersteller nutzen das oder haben das genutzt. Marzocchi eigentlich spätestens seit der ersten 888 ich glaube auch schon bei der Z1, Manitou schon vorher um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen.

Das wär mal das erste was mir so beim schnellen Überfliegen aufgefallen ist.

Ansonsten:  :Way To Go:  Danke!

----------


## Red

Ich bin mit der Erklärung zum Low-Speed Rebound nicht einverstanden.
Der über die Lowspeed Zugstufe (LSR) eingestellte Querschnitt ist auch im Highspeed Bereich wirksam. Die Highspeed Zugstufe (HSR) öffnet zusätzliche Bohrungen, damit sich das Fahrwerk nicht in den Federweg "saugt".

Die LSR einfach zu ignorieren ist also falsch, sondern sie sollte zuerst eingestellt werden, und dazu passend dann die HSR. Also z.B. die LSR so, dass die Federung nicht kickt, und dann die HSR so weit auf, dass sich das Federelement bei schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen schnell genug wieder in Ausgangsposition zurück begibt.

Imho ist auch der Fall eines Drop z.B. ein LSR Event, weil beim Ausfedern gegen das Gewicht des Fahrers gearbeitet wird, die Feder also nicht frei ausfedern kann.


Wenn an einem Federelement nur ein Zugstufenversteller exisitiert ist das meist die LSR. Das heisst meist nicht, dass das Federelement keine HSR hat, nur kann man sie nicht extern einstellen.
Allerdings hatten z.B. alle Rockshox Boxxer Gabeln bis 2009 KEINE HSR, was das Abstimmen schwierig machte, weil schnelle Fahrer die Zugstufe fast immer ganz offen fahren mussten.



P.S. Ganz wichtig! Man kann die Highspeed-Dämpfung nicht am Parkplatz einstellen.  :Wink: 

P.P.S. Noch wichtiger! Bei aktuellen Rockshox Boxxer Gabeln ist die Beginning Stroke Rebound eine Lowspeed Zugstufe und die Ending Stroke Rebound eine Highspeed Zugstufe.

----------


## stephan-

Schreibe es mal hier mit rein, da ja recht viele den Vivid fahren:

Wie sind da die Zugstufen zu verstehen? Ist es wie an der Boxxer so, dass "Beginningstroke Rebound" der ganz normale LSR ist und "Endingstroke" dem HSR entspricht?

----------


## georg

Canfield Brothers hat schon eine sehr gute Grundlage geleistet, vielleicht findet sich jemand der/die, wenn noch ein paar Hinweise und Bemerkungen kommen, diese in den Eintrag von Canfield Brothers einfließen läßt und das ganze schön strukturiert? Dann kopiere ich das in die FAQ und verlinke den Beitrag mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis.

Die Hinweise vom Red sind meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach schlüssig und sollten in einen FAQ Eintrag einfließen.

 :Way To Go:

----------


## Ingo Beutner

> Nummerierung ist inkonsistent. Pos und neg. Luftkammer gehört unter Feder. Ist sie zwar auch, dann gehört aber der Sag eigentlich nicht dazu.


Richtig.
Zu meiner Verteidigung: Es war 2h nachts und als ich die Fehler am nächsten Morgen bemerkt habe, konnte ich leider nicht mehr editieren... :-)





> Feder
> a) Feder ist ein energiespeicher. Sinn der Feder ist es die Energie eines Stoßes zu speichern und wieder abzugeben.


Auch richtig, aber wollte eben versuchen den Beitrag möglichst einfach zu halten und nicht alle Facetten und Details einfließen zu lassen. Was meinst Du?




> b) Federhärte: Hinweis, dass die Federhärte auf das Fahrergewicht abgestimmt werden muß. Erster Schritt der Fahrwerksabstimmung -> Folgt später beim Rebound


Richtig! Muss verschoben werden.
Oder vielleicht sollte man das generell trennen: Begriffserklärung und Vorgehensweise einer Dämpferabstimmung?




> c) Die Einheiten sind eine Frechheit.  Ich weiß, dass die Deppen in der Fahrradindustrie alles in anglikanischen Maßeinheiten angeben aber ein Hinweis, dass eigentlich eine metrische Einheit auch gibt bzw der Hinweis, dass die richtige techn. Welt außerhalb des Fahrradspielzeugs in metr. Einheiten rechnet und einen Link für die Umrechnung derselben (gibt es einen FAQ Eintrag) gehört einfach da rein.


OH JA, WIE WAHR! SI rules!  :Big Grin: 
Aber meine Intention - gleicher Punkt wie weiter oben: Ein Otto-Normaluser wird entsprechend den Vorgaben der Fahrradindustrie (ob sinnvoll oder nicht) weiterhin in lbs und psi arbeiten. Deswegen auch diese Angaben. Sollten wir das dann nicht so lassen? Glaube auch ein Hinweis sollte reichen.
Fand es nur auch wichtig zu erklären, was sie überhaupt "auf Deutsch" heißen...




> Dämpfung
> a) Da fehlt der Hinweis, dass die Aufgabe der Dämpfung die kontrollierte Umwandlung der in der Feder gespeicherten Energie in Wärme ist. Also nicht ganz korrekt formuliert eine Energievernichtung durch Reibung, in unserem Falle meist Flüssigkeitsreibung durch das Dämpferöl.


Gleicher Punkt wie weiter oben: Wollte da einfach nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen...




> b) Die Abstimmung der Dämpfung erfolgt unter Anderem durch die Größe der Durchströmöffnungen und Plattformdämpfer sind davon generell NICHT ausgenommen.


Stimmt, aber da Platfom-Dämpfer ja durch federblockierte Öffnungen ein bißchen anders funktionieren, wollte ich sie - ebenfalls der Einfachheit halber - außen vor lassen. Deine Meinung?




> c) Beginning stroke und ending stroke: Bezieht sich weder nur auf die Zugstufe noch nur auf Rock Shox. Etliche andere Gabel- und Dämpferhersteller nutzen das oder haben das genutzt. Marzocchi eigentlich spätestens seit der ersten 888 ich glaube auch schon bei der Z1, Manitou schon vorher um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen.


Jap, bei Rock Shox traten halt die Begriffe das erste Mal explizit (auch auf der Gabel selbst notiert) auf.




> Die LSR einfach zu ignorieren ist also falsch, sondern sie sollte zuerst eingestellt werden, und dazu passend dann die HSR.


Problem ist, dass es nur wenige Federelemente gibt, bei denen man wirklich die Zugstufen getrennt einstellen kann! Selbst beim BOS und Elka (die ich persönlich für sehr gut befinde) kann man nur "eine" Zugstufe einstellen. Was in meinen Augen eigentlich auch völlig ausreichend ist...




> Imho ist auch der Fall eines Drop z.B. ein LSR Event, weil beim  Ausfedern gegen das Gewicht des Fahrers gearbeitet wird, die Feder also  nicht frei ausfedern kann.


Richtig, da hast Du natürlich recht. Mein Denkfehler.




> Der über die Lowspeed Zugstufe (LSR) eingestellte Querschnitt ist auch  im Highspeed Bereich wirksam. Die Highspeed Zugstufe (HSR) öffnet  zusätzliche Bohrungen, damit sich das Fahrwerk nicht in den Federweg  "saugt".


Das hängt mehr von der gesamten Konstruktion ab und ist in meinen Augen etwas sehr speziell. Machen Hersteller arbeiten auch damit, dass bei kleinen high-speed Stößen (~1cm) gar keine Zugstufe arbeitet, was man auch als high-speed Zugstufe verstehen könnte... aber:




> Die Hinweise vom Red sind meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach schlüssig und sollten in einen FAQ Eintrag einfließen.


Wir sollten bei dem Thema nur nicht vergessen, dass es auch der 14-jährige Newbie verstehen soll, der eine Boxxer oder einen BOS S**toy nur vom Foto aus der Zeitschrift kennt!  :Wink: 

Wir sollten da nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen. Glaube sogar, dass wir eher nochwas aus Teilen meines Beitrages kürzen sollten, damit es nicht zu kompliziert ist. Was ist Eure Meinung?

Was richtig ist: Ein Drop ist ein low-speed rebound Fall! Das sollte geändert werden.




> Ansonsten:  Danke!


Bitte, bitte!  :Smile: 
Hat mir ja auch Spaß gemacht. Mache sowas sehr gerne!
Wobei ich selbst überrascht war, zu was ich um 2-3h nachts noch in der Lage bin...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ingo Beutner

Noch zwei Sachen vergessen:




> P.S. Ganz wichtig! Man kann die Highspeed-Dämpfung nicht am Parkplatz einstellen.


Druckstufe stimmt, aber Zugstufe schon: Durch plötzliches Loslassen am Lenker oder Sattel nach Zusammendrücken.
Lässt man den Lenker oder Sattel ruckartig los, bringt das Bike annähernd diegleiche Masseträgheit der Feder entgegen, wie das Laufrad wenn es "frei" wäre und nach "unten" ausfedert. Klar nur annähernd: Die Gewichtskraft wirkt einmal gegen die Erdanziehung (Bike) und einmal mit der Erdanziehung (Laufrad), aber bei Highspeed-Rebound ist diese Diskrepanz in meinen Augen eigentlich vernachlässigbar klein. 
Und schneller kann eine Gabel oder einen Dämpfer nicht ausfedern, weil das ja ausschließlich durch die Federhärte festgelegt wird. => High-speed Rebound




> P.P.S. Noch wichtiger! Bei aktuellen Rockshox Boxxer Gabeln ist die  Beginning Stroke Rebound eine Lowspeed Zugstufe und die Ending Stroke  Rebound eine Highspeed Zugstufe.


Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht korrekt, da ja High- und Lowspeed unabhängig von der Tiefe des Einfederns sind!

Wie schon geschrieben kann ich ja sowohl mit wenig Hub (= Beginning stroke) Highspeed (Kopfsteinpflaster) und Lowspeed (Gewichtsverlagerung Richtung Sattel), als auch mit viel Hub (= Ending stroke) Highspeed (großes Hindernis bei hohem Fahrtempo) und Lowspeed (Drop, Bodenwelle) erreichen.

Tatsache ist auf jeden Fall, dass der Ending stroke nochmal eine zusätzliche Zugstufendämpfung ist, die nur beim tiefen Einfedern zusammen mit der "normalen" Zugstufe arbeitet und den Ausfedervorgang in diesem Bereich noch mehr abbremst.
Kann man das vielleicht so verständlich umschreiben?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Und wenn die Gabel zu unsensibel auf kleine Schläge (Steine) anspricht muss ich mich mit der LSC oder der HSC oder mit Beiden befassen? Ich glaub ja, dass das von der Fahrgeschwindigkeit abhängt, trotzdem hätte ich gerne eure Meinung.

----------


## willi

Es wäre sicher interessant auch Grundwerte, bezüglich Luftdruck einzubeziehen.

Ich hab einen Manitou 4x Swinger Coil. Aber die Werte die in der Anleitung vorgegeben sind, wären für mich unfahrbar.

Ich hatte am alten Bike einen FOX DHX4.0, aber da konnte ich mich von den Grundwerten einfacher rantasten.

----------


## stephan-

> Es wäre sicher interessant auch Grundwerte, bezüglich Luftdruck einzubeziehen.
> 
> Ich hab einen Manitou 4x Swinger Coil. Aber die Werte die in der Anleitung vorgegeben sind, wären für mich unfahrbar.
> 
> Ich hatte am alten Bike einen FOX DHX4.0, aber da konnte ich mich von den Grundwerten einfacher rantasten.


Nein. Ist total sinnlos, da du schliesslich auch nicht für jeden Stahlfederdämpfer einen "Grundwert" der Federhärte hast.
Und mal ehrlich. Einfacher als mit nem Luftelement gehts nun wirklich nicht mehr. Bisschen aufpumpen, nachgucken wie weit er rein geht, ggf. ablassen oder mehr pumpen. Einfacher gehts echt nicht.

----------


## willi

Sehe ich nicht so. Du musst auch an die Leute denken die erst mit dem Sport anfangen.Beim Fox war es wie gesagt einfach nach der Anleitung vorzugehen, aber zumindest sollten Grundwerte von Dämpfern(soweit nicht einfach in der Manual erklärt, einige Anhaltspunkte erfahren.)

----------


## Red

> Machen Hersteller arbeiten auch damit, dass bei kleinen high-speed Stößen (~1cm) gar keine Zugstufe arbeitet, was man auch als high-speed Zugstufe verstehen könnte... aber:


 :Confused: 

Bei solchen Stößen brauchst auch keine Dämpfung.

----------


## Ingo Beutner

Genau das habe ich ja gesagt: _"... gar keine Zugstufe arbeitet..."_  :Wink: Bei machen Gabeln oder Dämpfern arbeitet allerdings auch bei solch kleinen Stößen die Dämpfung.

----------


## Red

Ich habe mich eher gefragt, wie die das machen, dass da keine Dämpfung wirkt.

----------


## muzzLe

was man auch beachten sollte sind z.b. die sag indikatoren auf einer boxxer ... hierbei sollte man beachten, dass man sie ignorieren soll.

bitte mich nicht zu steinigen ...

... gabel und dämpfer mögen zwar beide grob formuliert gedämpfte federn sein, eine vorne, die andere hinten ... haben aber beide unterschiedliche aufgaben.

ich für mich würde es grundsätzlich so formulieren:

-gabel: feder hart, dämpfung straff

-dämpfer: feder weich, dämpfung straff

viele leute fahren ihre gabel so, dass sie möglichst viel wegbügelt ... ich hab mir z.b. meine 09er boxxer race von MP tunen lassen. 
d.h. die haben mir meine druckstufe aufgebohrt, buchsen kalibriert, eine weichere feder reingegeben ... und ich muss sagen, die gabel ist wirklich vom ansprechverhalten usw. das feinste, was ich bis jetzt probiert habe. alle meinten auch, dass man kaum schläge durchspürt.

fürs alltagsfahrn oder beim 24stunden rennen nett .. aber wenn man auf zeit fährt nicht wirklich das gelbe vom ei. die druckstufe war komplett zugedreht zu schwach, die feder zu weich ... 

der eigentliche aufgabe einer federgabel sollte nicht sein, alles möglichst platt zu machen, sondern sie muss die geometrie des rades zu möglichst jeder situation aufrecht erhalten. d.h. sie sollte eigentlich auch nur in einem relativ kleinen bereich des federwegs arbeiten ... die reserven sind für kompressionen, fahrfehler, größere schläge usw.

man muss es sich so vorstellen ...
grob ist der körper des fahrers an 2 punkten mit dem rad verbunden (vereinfacht) am tretlager und am lenker. die abstände hinterachse - tretlager und tretlager - vorderachse, sowie der lenkwinkel sind sehr sehr wichtig für das handling und den charakter des rades ... das verhältnis von Hinten-BB zu Vorne-BB spielt hier eine große rolle. fährt man ein ausbalanciertes fahrwerk, und nutzt hinten und vorne zu einem zeitpunkt z.b. 50% des federwegs, ändert sich das handling des rades extrem. weil der hinterbau wird länger und die front wird kürzer (lenkwinkel bleibt bei ausbalanciertem einfedern ca. erhalten) ... dadurch muss der fahrer sein gewicht weiter nach hinten verlagern, um die ganze geschichte auszugleichen, weil er ja plözlich viel deutlicher über der forderachse positioniert ist ... wenn das gelände steil ist und man vorne bremst, braucht man bei einem recht ausbalanciertem fahrwerk vorne sicher mehr federweg als hinten ... d.h. der lenkwinkel wird noch steiler, das handling noch nervöser, der fahrer muss sich noch weiter nach hinten positionieren, man fühlt sich noch unsicherer .. man kommt eben daher wie ein klassischer anfänger ^^

fährt man in der gabel hingegen eine im vergleich zum dämpfer härtere feder, kann man das gut ausgleichen. denn sitzt man hinten tiefer im federweg als vorne, wird der lenkwinkel flacher ... 
wenn der hinterbau beim einfedern länger wird, muss der lenkwinkel flacher werden, um den handlingsunterschied auszugleichen (was hier automatisch geschieht). außerdem bleibt so die front länger und der lenker höher, dadurch muss man die fahrposition nicht so stark nach hinten verlagern ... man fährt sicherer, kann aktiver arbeiten, handling fällt deutlich leichter und in steilem gelände ist das allen noch viel deutlicher. außerdem kann man das vorderrad viel effektiver über hindernisse leicht machen. wenn man die gabel weich fährt, vor einem hindernis pusht und dann drüber heben will, muss man die gabel aus dem federweg rausheben, das braucht energie und bremst.

dass es einem bei bremswellen dann die hände durchrüttelt und die freunde einen nicht bewundern, weil die gabel alles so fein wegschluckt, muss man halt verkraften  :Wink: 

hierbei spielt dann allerdings das dämpfersetup eine rolle ... wie gesagt, weiche feder. (je nach rahmen würd ich sagen, dass 30%-40% sag drinnen sein sollten .. wobei ich 30% bei einem direkten eingelenker nicht als weich einstufen würde^^)

die aufgabe des dämpfer ist nicht die, dass er das handling und die geometrie aufrecht erhält, sondern er darf und soll wegbügeln. dadurch steigt die fahrsicherheit und der schwerpunkt liegt schön tief (im vergleich zu einer harten feder).

... allgemein wird durch so ein setup das stack größer (stack = vertikaler abstand von tretlager zu griffe) ... das gibt sicherheit in steilem gelände und unterstützt eine der wichtigsten sachen, das weit vorrausschauende fahren.

es darf einen nicht interessieren was vor dem vorderreifen passiert, als anfänger schaut man oft sehr knapp vor das rad (auf die wurzeln und hinternisse). das bremst einen stark. das setup spielt hier eine große rolle. wenn die gabel nicht straff ist, muss man dauernd schaun, dass man sich nirgends einhängt und über den lenker geht .. oder wenn der hinterbau nicht bügelt und man bekommt einen schlag der einen von den pedalen hebt.

durch ein race orientiertes setup ... sprich vorne hart hinten soft ... ist man aufrechter, kann besser nach vorne schaun und ist im kopf freier. das handling ist konstanter, und der hinterbau verzeiht mehr .. dadurch kann man intuitiver über hinternisse drüberbrettern, ohne jede wurzel anzustarren.

zur druckstufe kann man allgemein nur eines sagen ... hinten und vorne straff.
damit man das rad gut pushen kann und nicht die ganze energie in der feder verpufft. gegen abtauchen der gabel hilfts auch ... außerdem fällt es dadurch leichter, das rad über hindernisse "leicht" zu machen (hinten und vorne).

zur zugstufe ... vorne schneller als hinten, damit einen das heck nicht über den lenker kickt  :Wink:  ... ich verfolge allgemein das motto "so langsam wie möglich, so schnell wie nötig".
d.h. ich stell die gabel so ein, dass sie den unebenheiten folgen kann und sie nicht verhärtet. keinen klick schneller.
beim dämpfer hab ichs gern sehr langsam ... dadurch kickt der hinterbau nicht nach.
zugstufe ist meiner meinung nach allerings sehr sehr vom fahrstil und von eigenen vorlieben abhängig. mir kann keiner erzählen, dass z.b. wenig druckstufe "besser" ist, weils einfach nicht so ist :P ... bei der zugstufe darf jeder sein eigenes süppchen kochen  :Wink: 


... puh da is aber einer vom boxxer sag-indikator abgeschweift  :Big Grin: 

bitte zu beachten, dass ich mich hier rein auf zeitorientiertes downhillfahren beziehe ... bin für konstruktive kritik offen  :Smile: 

lg

----------


## q_FTS_p

Auf einfach: Hinten weich (soll alles wegbügeln), vorne straff (Federweg soll nur bei größeren Sachen, wie z.B. Drops, ganz ausgenützt werden). Ergebnis: Besseres Handling.
Hab ich das richtig durchblickt?

----------


## Red

Die Balance muss passen, hinten zu weich ist auch Mist.

----------


## stephan-

> ... puh da is aber einer vom boxxer sag-indikator abgeschweift 
> 
> bitte zu beachten, dass ich mich hier rein auf zeitorientiertes downhillfahren beziehe ... bin für konstruktive kritik offen 
> 
> lg



Welches Problem du mit dem Sag-Indikator der Boxxer hast raff ich nicht ganz.

Ansonsten werden deine Ausführungen auch davon untermauert, dass man mit den Händen präziser und effektiver arbeiten kann, man also aktiver ist, als beim Dämpfer. Mit den Füßen lässts sich schlecht irgendwo rumzirkeln und so weiter, daher machts Sinn wenn der Dämpfer mehr weg nimmt.
Man sollte einfach einen Mittelweg finden, nicht so hart wie du sagst, damit man den Tag im Park übersteht und nicht so weich, dass das Ding rumflabbert und wegtaucht. Bin auch immer ne zu weiche Feder gefahren, fand ich einfach angenehm. Wird diese Saison geändert, hab nun eh Soloair und kann daher auch genauer anpassen.  :Smile:

----------


## muzzLe

am heck würd ich einfach nach den empfohlenen sag angaben gehn, die sind meistens eher auf der weichen seite ..... bissl herumprobieren ... es soll einfach nicht dauernd am durchschlagen sein, der federweg soll aber möglichst voll genutzt werden (mit entsprechender druckstufe) ... wenn man sich um die 35% sag bewegt ist man in der regel gut bedient.

hier im forum gabs aber schon öfters posts wie "ich fahr lieber eine härtere feder und ganz wenig druckstufe, dadurch bleibt das ansprechverhalten besser" ... einer meiner favoriten war mal "ich fahr hinten jetzt eine härtere feder und nur noch sehr wenig sag, weil ich dadruch nicht so oft mit den pedalen aufsitze und mehr treten kann ... dadurch bin ich deutlich schneller geworden" ... find ich jetzt leider nicht mehr den post  :Frown: 

oder man ließt, dass leute ihre gabel mit ~25-30% sag fahren und sie stolz drauf sind, dass sie schläge und bremswellen sooo gut wegbügelt und dass sie die in jeder situation schön den ganzen federweg nutzen (in downhillbezogenen threads) ... 

... man muss halt immer aufpassen was man hier schreibt ... genauso könnt jez einer der sich kaum auskennt glauben, dass er die gabel ganz hart fahren muss, die druckstufe voll zu .. dazu hinten 50% sag und auch die druckstufe voll zu  .... und wenn er dann mit einer gruppe freunden fahrn ist, gehts darum, wer die härteste front hat und wer das softeste heck ..... weil derjenige dann ja das beste setup hat ... und alles wird wieder übertrieben.

wie mit den lenkern und fronthöhen ... wo sie dauernd alle vergleichen wer die tiefste front und wer den breitesten lenker hat ... weil irgendwo im forum wurde geschrieben, dass ein breiterer lenker mehr kontrolle gibt und mehr druck am vorderrad mehr grip ..... dann will wieder jeder das vermeindlich "beste" rad haben, die sache schauckelt sich wieder hoch und die kinderchen kommen mit 780mm flatbars daher.


die beste gabel die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin war eine 2010er boxxer WC .. es klingt zwar pervers, aber die hatte am parkplatz 0% sag .. wenn man die vorderbremse nicht gezogen hat, konnte man sie kaum einfedern.
beim gechillten fahrn war sie entsprechend schlecht ... aber sobald man gscheit auf tempo gefahrn ist, ist die gabel dermaßen geil geworden ... da war meine gabel schon weit über ihren möglichkeiten, hat diese gabel erst wirklich perfekt zum arbeiten angefangen und mir bei tempo einfach maßig sicherheit gegeben.


solche extreme sind für anfänger natürlich absolut nichts ... weil man die gabel als anfänger nicht in den bereich bringen kann, in dem sie gut arbeitet.

man muss so ehrlich zu sich sein, das setup dem eigenen fahrlevel und dem einsatzzweck anzupassen ... 


für diejenigen, die in der materie nicht sehr vertieft sind ... die aussagen hinten weich und vorne hart darf man NICHT getrennt betrachten. also z.b. hinten so soft wie möglich zu fahren und vorne so hart wie möglich hat NULL SINN.
es geht darum front und heck im verhältnis zu betrachten. das heck sollte im VERGLEICH zur front softer sein ... wenn man immer besser und schneller wird und man merkt, dass das setup an seine grenzen kommt, hat es keinen sinn nur die gabel härter zu machen, und das heck so soft zu lassen ... man sollte schaun, beides härter zu machen und dabei das verhältnis zwischen fornt und heck ungefähr aufrecht zu erhalten.
so bleibt auch der charakter vom rad erhalten, man kanns nur stärker pushen  :Smile: 



puh das mim boxxer sag indikator hab ich grad erst gesehn ... letztes jahr hat der noch so ausgesehn "alter sag indikator" ..... dieses jahr sieht er anscheinend so aus "neuer sag indikator".

bzgl. dem alten hab ich mal gelesen, dass rockshox empfiehlt, das sag so einzustellen, dass man zwischen die 20 und 30% fällt ... die 20% für rein race und die 30% für rein freeride ... man könne die gabel an die anforderungen anpassen, indem man das sag irgendwo zwischen diese extreme einstellt.

das war meines erachtens aber ein blödsinn, weil 20% für reines rennenfahrn doch viel zu weich sind, wir sind nicht einmal mit soften einstellungen in die nähe des indikators gekommen.

das hat sram anscheinend selbst gecheckt und es sinnvoll angepasst  :Smile:  ich schätz mal 0-10% wird jez für race empfohlen, 10-20% für kompromiss und 20-30% für komfort-freeride .. oderso ... gefällt mir das neue  :Smile:  dadurch darf man dem indikator doch wieder beachtung schenken  :Wink:  sry dass ich vorher unwahrheiten verbreitet hab ^^

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich finde 30% Sag an der Front sowieso Schwachsinn.

----------


## stephan-

Bin früher auch 30% an der Front gefahren, fühlt sich einfach gut an und man kann im Park den Tag durch fahren ohne irgendwann den Lenker zu verlieren.

Da ich nun aber eh auf Luft bin, fahr ich die Gabel auch härter. Aber unter 20% werd ich nicht gehen, da mir das dann zu fest wird. Aber ich bin erstens langsam und fahre zweitens keine Rennen.

----------


## muzzLe

wenn man keine rennen fährt, macht ein rennsetup sowieso keinen sinn  :Wink:  
für spaß bikeparktage, wos nicht um zeit geht, klingen 20% sag schon vernünftig. schließlich falln die belastungsspitzen ja deutlich niedriger als, als wenn man auf zeit fährt  :Smile: 
30% find ich schon heftig, konntest du da die gabel im stand fast durchschlagen oder?

----------


## stephan-

> 30% find ich schon heftig, konntest du da die gabel im stand fast durchschlagen oder?



Nö. Sie ist mal angeschlagen bei Gaps mit sehr flachen Landungen, aber sonst hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen. Weder bei der 2007er Boxxer Race, noch bei der 2010er Team. Hier und da ging die Gabel eben mal auf Block, aber sonst wars perfekt. Wäre sie mir oft durchgeschlagen, hätte ich eine härtere Feder verbaut.

----------


## muzzLe

arg arg ... vllt hab ich einfach einen seltsamen fahrstil  :Big Grin:

----------


## Umar

ich fahr vorne 50 % sag, die gabel sollte mindestens 5-15 mal durchschlagen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> ich fahr vorne 50 % sag, die gabel sollte mindestens 5-15 mal durchschlagen


So a Hoata.

----------


## Ingo Beutner

Hey folks... ich glaube wir schweifen langsam vom Thema ab!  :Wink: 

Natürlich macht es riesig Spaß über Federung und Dämpfung zu fachsimpeln und wie wir gesehen haben gibt es sicherlich fast endlose Philosophien wie jeder sein Fahrwerk fährt.

Fakt ist, dass race-orientierte Fahrer wirklich ein eher härteres (sportlicheres) Fahrwerk bevorzugen und spaß-orientierte Fahrer (oder auch Anfänger) ein eher softeres Fahrwerk fahren möchten.
Aus dem Grund wird man an echten Downhillern auch selten mehr als 200-210mm Federweg finden!

Nichts desto trotz glaube ich, dass dieser Thread eher für Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittene gedacht sein soll und auch die Federungs- und Dämpfungsthemen auf dieser Ebene diskutiert werden sollten. Insbesondere für die FAQs!

Also lasst uns zum Wesentlichen zurückkommen und Begrifflichkeiten besprechen/definieren, um sie im FAQ zusammenfassen zu können.

Was vielleicht noch Sinn machen würde: Einen Thread oder einen Bereich im FAQ wo es NUR UND AUSSCHLIESSLICH um das (wohlgemerkt GRUNDSÄTZLICHE und GROBE!!!) Einstellen des Fahrwerks geht. Da kann man sicherlich auch nach DH-Race, Freeride, Fun, etc. unterscheiden...

----------


## q_FTS_p

Was genau tut sich im Federdämpfer eigentlich, wenn man (falls es möglich ist) den Luftdruck im Dämpfer verändert und inwiefern ist es schlecht für ihn, wenn man unter- oder überhalb der angegebenen Druckangaben liegt?

----------


## Ingo Beutner

Du meinst wahrscheinlich z. B. beim DHX Coil das Luftventil am Ausgleichsbehälter, richtig?

Der Ausgleichsbehälter generell ist dafür da: Wenn der Dämpfer einfedert, taucht der dünne Kolben ja in das Gehäuse ein. Da er vorher nicht so tief drin war, muss also das Dämpferöl, das da vorher war, irgendwohin ausweichen. Es fließt in den Ausgleichsbehälter (daher ja der Name).
Den kann man sich so vorstellen, dass etwa in der Mitte eine gedichtete Metallplatte ist. Auf der Hälfte, die mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist, ist das Dämpferöl, auf der anderen Hälfte ist kein Öl, also eine Luftkammer.

Fließt nun das Öl vom Gehäuse in den Ausgleichsbehälter wandert die Platte Richtung Ende des Ausgleichsbehälters und drückt die Luftkammer zusammen, der Druck erhöht sich.
Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ein Dämpfer OHNE FEDER, wenn man ihn zusammendrückt, wieder langsam in die Ausgangsstellung zurückkehrt.  :Wink: 
Da normalerweise immer ein Überdruck in der Luftkammer zu herrschen hat, drückt die Metallplatte (auch wenn der Dämpfer ganz entspannt ist) auf das Dämpferöl, d. h. das Öl selbst steht unter Druck.

Durch Druckänderungen der Luftkammer, kann man auf die Progression des Dämpfers Einfluss nehmen. Je mehr Luftdruck drin ist, desto schwerer wird es am Ende die letzten Millimeters des Dämpfers zusammen zu drücken (hohe Progression).
Wenig Luftdruck in der Kammer heißt, der Dämpfer verhält sich linearer, d. h. ich brauche auch am Ende nicht mehr Kraftunterschied um den Dämpfer noch weiter zu komprimieren.

Ist zu wenig Luft in der Kammer drin, steht das Dämpferöl zu wenig unter Druck und droht bei Betrieb "aufzuschäumen", d. h. es bilden sich Luftblasen.
Das kann man mit einer geschüttelten Cola-Flasche vergleichen: Man sieht ihr von außen nicht an, dass sie unter Druck steht, die Flüssigkeit perlt nicht. Öffnet man sie aber dann, entstehen "aus dem Nichts heraus" die Blasen (wenn auch aus einem anderen Grund, aber das spielt jetzt keine Rolle).
Luftblasen im Dämpferöl ändern das Fließverhalten des Öls und die Dämpfung fällt urplötzlich nahezu aus.

Ist zu viel Luft in der Kammer, kann es (vor allem, wenn der Dämpfer dann stark komprimiert wird und sich dadurch der Druck ja NOCH MEHR erhöht) vorkommen, dass die Luft oder auch das Öl, das ja durch die Luft ebenso unter Druck gesetzt wird, an den Dichtungen vorbeigedrückt wird und den Dämpfer zerstört.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Genau, so hab ichs mir auch gedacht (zum Teil zumindest ;-)). Ist es allerdings nicht so, dass sich der Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter auf die Druckstufe auswirkt? D.h.: Hoher Luftdruck bedeutet starke Druckstufen-Wirkung; und Niedriger eben das Gegenteil.

----------


## Red

Beim DHX ist das so, wegen dem BoostValve.
Bei anderen Dämpfern hat man keine Wirkung auf dei Druckstufe.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ahhh...Hat der Swinger X6 nicht auch BoostValve?

----------


## Red

Bei Manitou Dämpfern mit SPV stellst du über den Luftdruck die Stärke der Plattformdämpfung/Wippunterdrückung ein. Im Prinzip das, was beim DHX der ProPedal Hebel macht.
Unterdrückt zwar beides niedrigfrequentes Federn/Wippen, verschlechtert aber auch das Ansprechen auf kleine Schläge.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Propedal....Ich stell mir das wie einen LSC Einsteller vor. Kann man das so vergleichen?

----------


## Red

Nicht wirklich. Beim BoostValve drückt der Druck im Agb. ein Ventil zu. Eine Feder, deren Vorspannung über den ProPedal Hebel eingestellt wird, drückt dasselbe Ventil auf. Je stärker das ProPedal eingestellt wird, desto schwächer drückt die Feder das Ventil auf.

Man stellt also ein, wie viel Energie ein Schlag einbringen muss, bevor das Ventil öffnet.

----------


## muzzLe

meines erachtens komplett sinnfrei bei einem downhilldämpfer ... der dhx5.0 war aber eh ein meiner meinung nach schlechter dämpfer

----------


## Red

Biem RC4 hast du noch die gleiche Geschichte verbaut, nur dass die Vorspannung auf die BoostValve-Feder nicht mehr verändert werden kann. Dafür ist dem Boostvalve noch eine konventionelle High- Lowspeed Druckstufe vorgeschaltet.

sh. Anhang
1. Bild: RC4
2. Bild: DHX 5

----------


## muzzLe

ohh ... sowas unnötiges ...... aber der RC4 funktioniert immerhin deutlich besser als der DHX5.0  :Smile: 

würd mich interessieren um wie vieles besser das ansprechverhalten bei kleinen schlägen wäre, wenn der dämpfer das boostvalve nicht hätte

----------


## q_FTS_p

Topt der Vivid RC2 eigentlich schon den RC4?

----------


## carcrasher

> P.P.S. Noch wichtiger! Bei aktuellen Rockshox Boxxer Gabeln ist die Beginning Stroke Rebound eine Lowspeed Zugstufe und die Ending Stroke Rebound eine Highspeed Zugstufe.


bin ganz verwirrt,..
laut rockshox manual steht folgendes:
zur Beginning stroke rebound (was dann hier doch highspeed wäre= anfang des ferderwegs oder nicht?) :
Die Zugstufe für den Anfang des Federwegs - legt die
Geschwindigkeit fest, mit der die Gabel bei kleineren Unebenheiten
ausfedert (auf den ersten 25 % des Federwegs). Sie können damit
einstellen, wie schnell die Gabel nach leichten Stößen ausfedert
oder die Kraftübertragung beim Treten optimieren.
Drehen Sie den grauen Einsteller in Richtung des „Hasen“ auf
dem Zugstufen-Aufkleber, damit die Gabel schneller vollständig
ausfedert. Drehen Sie den grauen Einsteller in Richtung der
„Schildkröte“ auf dem Zugstufen-Aufkleber, damit die Gabel
langsamer vollständig ausfedert. Der Einstellbereich umfasst 24
Klicks.
Wichtig: Achten Sie darauf, dass sich der rote Einsteller für
das Ende des Federwegs nicht dreht, während Sie den grauen
Einsteller für den Anfang des Federwegs drehen. Halten Sie den
roten Einsteller gegebenenfalls fest.

2. Ending stroke rebound:  Die Zugstufe für das Ende des Federwegs - legt die
Geschwindigkeit fest, mit der die Gabel bei größeren Unebenheiten
ausfedert (auf den letzten 25 bis 100 % des Federwegs). Sie können
damit einstellen, wie schnell die Gabel nach starken Stößen
ausfedert oder ruckartige Gabelbewegungen nach starken Stößen
verringern.
Drehen Sie den roten Einsteller für das Ende des Federweges
in Richtung des „Hasen“ auf dem Zugstufen-Aufkleber, damit
die Gabel schneller vollständig ausfedert. Drehen Sie den roten
Einsteller in Richtung der „Schildkröte“ auf dem Zugstufen-
Aufkleber, damit die Gabel langsamer vollständig ausfedert. Der
Einstellbereich umfasst 19 Klicks.
Bitte beachten: Der graue Einsteller für den Anfang des Federwegs
dreht sich möglicherweise mit, während Sie den roten Einsteller
für das Ende des Federwegs drehen. Das ist in Ordnung.


danke für aufklärung

----------


## stephan-

Highspeed-Rebound = Kontaktverlust des Vorderrades.

Lowspeed-Rebound = Landungen, Wellen, Bewegung des Fahrers etc

Die Übergänge sind fließend und nicht klar definierbar.
Das Rockshox Modell soll wohl eine vereinfachte Erklärung sein um es den Fahrern zu erleichtern, die sich nicht einlesen wollen, allerdings wirkt deren Beschreibung mMn unnötig kompliziert, ist teilweise einfach falsch und stiftet Verwirrung.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Aber ich bin erstens langsam und fahre zweitens keine Rennen.


Wozu dann Boxxer WC? :Confused:

----------


## carcrasher

jajaj
aber also frage war eher: der beginning stroke rebound is der highspeedrebound.  fertig, oder?  (--weil eben vorposter, siehe meine zitierung, genau umgekehrt gemeint hat)

danke, g   crl

----------


## Cru Jones

Die Zugstufe kann nicht abhängig davon sein, wie schnell der Schlag kommt, da die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ja nicht vom Schlag, sondern von der gepeicherten Energie (also Federhärte bzw. Luftdruck und Einfederweg) abhängig ist. Somit ist die Zugstufe zwar technisch gesehen (ausfeder-)geschwindigkeitsabhängig, in der Praxis aber als wegabhängige Dämpfung besser zu verstehen.

----------


## Red

Richtig, aber die Dämpfung ist direkt abhängig von der Kolbengeschwindigkeit und nicht von der -position.

Die höchsten Kolbengeschwindigkeiten treten auf, wenn dass Federelement frei ausfedern kann und nicht gegen das Gewicht des Fahrers arbeitet, also z.B. bei einer überfahrenen Stufe.


So können durchaus bei kleinem Hub höhere Geschwindigkeiten auftreten als bei großem.

----------


## stephan-

> Wozu dann Boxxer WC?

 Weil ich trotzdem eine leichte Gabel haben will, die ich optimal anpassen kann bei sehr guter Funktion? Muss ich dafür Rennen fahren?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## stephan-

> Somit ist die Zugstufe zwar technisch gesehen (ausfeder-)geschwindigkeitsabhängig, in der Praxis aber als wegabhängige Dämpfung besser zu verstehen.



Naja, eigentlich nicht. 
Wenn ich 20cm einfeder hab ich zwar jede Menge Energie in meiner Feder, wenn ich allerdings durch einen Drop einfeder, kann die Gabel nicht schnell rausfedern, da ich mit meinem gesamten Körpergewicht darauf laste. Dementsprechend wirkt der Lowspeedrebound.
Fahre ich über eine Wurzel und meine Gabel federt 10cm ein und das VR verliert den Bodenkontakt "hinter" der Wurzel, so kann das VR mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit ausfedern und dann "wirkt" Highspeed-Rebound, da die Kolbengeschwindigkeit hier deutlich höher ist/sein kann, als bei einem Drop, bei dem das VR am Boden ist und das Fahrergewicht darauf lastet.

So jedenfalls verstehe ich das.


Edit: Red hats ja schon gesagt..

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Weil ich trotzdem eine leichte Gabel haben will, die ich optimal anpassen kann bei sehr guter Funktion? Muss ich dafür Rennen fahren?


Fährst du schon die '11er oder noch die '10er?

----------


## Ingo Beutner

Nur um es nochmal klar zu sagen:
High- und Lowspeed (egal ob Druck- oder Zugstufe) ist UNABHÄNGIG von der Tiefe des Einfederns!
D. h. High-speed und Lowspeed können bei nur 2cm oder ganzen 20cm vorkommen.
Nur nochmal um begriffliche Unklarheiten aus dem Weg zu räumen.

----------


## q_FTS_p

https://www.downhill-board.com/47860...boxxer-wc.html
Sehr guter Thread hier im Board bez. Gabeltechnik und Einstellungen.

----------


## klamsi

Gabs im board nicht mal an Link zu am recht guten Skript in dem das Thema behandelt wurde? Vl. weiss jemand was ich meine, ich finde es leider nicht mehr, ev. bilde ich mir das nur ein?  :Embarrassment: 
Vl. hat auch jemand einen Buchtipp?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Könntet ihr mir bitte einen Link zu einer Website geben damit ich den SAG kalkulieren kann? Finde keine Site dazu, außer Tf-tuned und die wollen max. 33% SAG, brauche aber 40%.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

----------


## muzzLe

sinn?

----------


## q_FTS_p

Der Druck im AB eines Fox-Dämpfers mit Boost-Valve ist doch eig nur für die Wirkung der Druckstufe (auch Zugstufe??) wichtig?
Also: Hoher Luftdruck=starke Dämpfung und umgekehrt, oder seh ich das falsch und hat der Luftdruck auch noch einen anderen Nutzen?

----------


## stephan-

Das siehst du falsch, ansonsten würde sich niemand über unterdämpfte Fox-Dämpfer beschweren, sondern einfach Druck auf den AGB geben.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wozu is der Luftdruck dann gut? Damits beim Reintreten weniger wippt, oda wos?

----------


## Mannie

wenn ich mich net täusche war das für die endprogression allerdings ist der bereich zum verstellen sehr klein bzw hat sich net soooo bemerkbar gemacht

----------


## Red

> Der Druck im AB eines Fox-Dämpfers mit Boost-Valve ist doch eig nur für die Wirkung der Druckstufe (auch Zugstufe??) wichtig?
> Also: Hoher Luftdruck=starke Dämpfung und umgekehrt, oder seh ich das falsch und hat der Luftdruck auch noch einen anderen Nutzen?


Das ist richtig. Änderte beim alten DHX aber nichts daran, dass die Druckstufenabstimmung Mist war. Nach dem Push Tuning hat dann auch das Boost Valve so gearbeitet wie es sollte. Mehr Druck, mehr Highspeed-Druckstufe (ohne spiken wie bei der Serie).

----------


## q_FTS_p

Nur HSC? Oder allgemein Dämpfung?

----------


## Red

Hauptsächlich HSC meiner Meinung nach. Das Problem war nur, dass der Hauptkolben bei den alten DHX so schwach beshimmt war, und sich das nicht mit dem Boost Valve kompensieren lies, weil es bei hohem Druck im Agb. den Dämpfer komplett unsensibel machte und er bei schnellen mittelgroßen Schlägen total zu bocken anfing.
Ich bin dann eher weniger Druck im Agb. und eine etwas härtere Feder gefahren, das fühlte sich besser an.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich hab meinen Rc4 jetzt so eingestellt, dass ich 165Psi Druck im AB hab, aber auch wenig Druckstufendämpfung (LSC 5 von 18, HSC 3 von 12, 1 Umdrehung Bottom-Out). Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob es nicht gscheiter wär weniger Druck im AB zu fahren und dafür mehr Dämpfung.
Grund: Mir kommt vor, dass der Dämpfer mit weniger Druck besser anspricht...oder liegt das nur an der (im Zusammenhang mit dem niedrigen Druck) schwächeren Dämpfung.

----------


## papa schlumpf

frage: wenn sich die gabel in wurzelpassagen sehr gut laüft, aber schon bei kleinen drops fast durchschlägt, wo muss ich dann drehen?. 
gabel boxxer r2c2...

----------


## muzzLe

naja wie viel wiegst du?

dreh mal die highspeed comp mehr zu, falls die gabel auch in kompressionen oder beim anbremsen taucht, mach das selbe mit der lowspeed ... hilft beides nicht, schau nach wie  viel öl in der gabel ist ... ist genug drin, härtere feder

----------


## papa schlumpf

> naja wie viel wiegst du?
> 
> dreh mal die highspeed comp mehr zu, falls die gabel auch in kompressionen oder beim anbremsen taucht, mach das selbe mit der lowspeed ... hilft beides nicht, schau nach wie  viel öl in der gabel ist ... ist genug drin, härtere feder


mit ausrüstung 50 kg. gabel taucht beim anbremsen gnaz leicht weg. werde beides mal probieren. gabel ist 2 monate gefahren worden. feder passt.

----------


## klamsi

Kennt jemand das Buch von "RaceTech" zum Thema Fahrwerk/Dämpfung...?

www.amazon.de/Race-Techs-Moto...4301719&sr=8-1

Klingt nicht so schlecht aber mich würde interessieren wie "hilfreich" das buch wirklich ist oder ob nur allgemeines blabla drin steht...?

----------


## q_FTS_p

> frage: wenn sich die gabel in wurzelpassagen sehr gut laüft, aber schon bei kleinen drops fast durchschlägt, wo muss ich dann drehen?. 
> gabel boxxer r2c2...


Die Betonung liegt auf "fast". Wie viel FW bleibt noch übrig? Was heißt für dich "klein"?

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Die Betonung liegt auf "fast". Wie viel FW bleibt noch übrig? Was heißt für dich "klein"?


1-2 cm bei einer 50cm hohen kicker wo man 2m fliegt... 
größere drops (1,5m hoch) habe ich mit dem bike heuer noch nicht genommen, da der bikepark noch nicht offen ist.
und bin von einer 2m hohen mauer in ca 12% gefälle runtergesprungen (nur so vom stand und dann ruckartig wegtreten) und da hat die gabel sanft durchgeschlagen... 1-2 sanfte durchschläge sind ja normal. ist das auch bei meinem fall so, dass es alles gut läuft?
danke

----------


## q_FTS_p

> 1-2 cm bei einer 50cm hohen kicker wo man 2m fliegt... 
> größere drops (1,5m hoch) habe ich mit dem bike heuer noch nicht genommen, da der bikepark noch nicht offen ist.
> und bin von einer 2m hohen mauer in ca 12% gefälle runtergesprungen (nur so vom stand und dann ruckartig wegtreten) und da hat die gabel sanft durchgeschlagen... 1-2 sanfte durchschläge sind ja normal. ist das auch bei meinem fall so, dass es alles gut läuft?
> danke


Ich würde sagen, dass deine Gabel den FW effektiv nutzt. 2m hohe Absätze sind in Bikeparks (auch auf DHs) eher selten.

Kannst ja mal die HSC probehalber etwas reindrehen, damit die Gabel etwas straffer arbeitet und höher im Federweg bleibt bei deinem Kicker.

----------


## papa schlumpf

ok danke  :Smile:

----------

